# LGDs and Working Dogs



## carrow83 (May 4, 2014)

Hi i am new to this site, i was wondering about how lgds react to working dogs while herding.


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2014)

@carrow83  - Welcome to BYH!  I've moved your post to it's own thread where it will get the attention that it deserves and where it will not detract from the other thread.  I don't know much about working dogs or LGDs, but I'm sure that some of our other helpful members will be along soon.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 10, 2014)

Don't have experience but I think it would depend on if the LGD understood what was happening. If not it would probably go after the other dog(s), simply cause it would see them as a threat. It would also depend on the individual dog, some would do better than others.


----------

